# Time for a laugh.....



## Fallen Angel

....and I only need say 4 words....

Over bump maternity pants :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl: 

I am an undies girl, I like sexy undies, comfy undies, boys-style undies, funny undies, so I'm never shy in trying new undies.

BUT, since being pregnant and popping out so quickly, I've struggled with most style of pants since about 12 weeks as I can't bare anything tight on my tummy.

I've been wearing over bump jeans and leggigs since about 12 weeks for the same reason.

Well, this week I succumbed to buying over the bump maternity pants and well, I'd have been as well going to the shop and buyig several pairs of granny pants :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl: 

They are the ugliest things I have ever seen, but do you know what - they are so darned comfy :blush: I'm torn, but do you know what, I think comfort is going to win, particularly at work, when sitting in an office all day, I might just become the secret office granny pant wearing pregnant lady :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl: I forget I'm wearing them they're so comfy compared to all others, until I go to the loo, then I end up in a chuckle on my own, I'm sure if anyone heard me they'd get me sectioned :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl: 

Hubby find them absolutely hilarious, as do I and as I was shimmying around the house in my new kinky briefs the other night, I swear I was laughing so hard I thought I might go into labour there and then :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Ruth2307

You are very funny! :haha:

The only thing that's worrying me is that I have been wearing big pants for a long time now with little or no guilt. Comfort won a long, long time ago for me! I'm sure when my time comes to wear megapants (as I'm referring to the maternity ones) it won't be such a giant leap for me (could I get anymore 'big' words in this post?!) 

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## no1seasider

:rofl: I know where you are coming from!

I haven't succumbed to big knickers yet,but i dont think im far off :haha:


----------



## Fallen Angel

Oh Ruth, I'm now lmao @ Megapants! :haha: :rofl:

I too succumbed to comfy stuff ages ago, hence the comfy boy style shorts, etc., but even those were getting uncomfy :wacko: lol

Hey, if we can't laugh at it all, eh? :haha:

I was joking with hubby that when Banana comes, we'll have several ready made hammocks for him :rofl: and there aint no way I'm hanging them out on the washing line, the cats will think it's a new bed for them :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Storm1jet2

The rate I am going I will need mega mega mega pants really soon!

That made me laugh so much - thank you :)


----------



## Ruth2307

I call mine parachutes! 

The last (and only) time I hung mine out on the line I thought there had been an eclipse!


----------



## Fallen Angel

Yeah, they certainly do resemble parachutes!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Thats exactly why you should have a tumble drier...........


----------



## DressageDiva

Im holding out on big pants......i can certainly see their uses, especially with pads-ug- but your thread has made me dread them a little less :)


----------



## Jellybean0k

I've been exactly the same, and succumed to buying sloggi's - OMG, how heavenly. I do give OH the heads up to turn away when I put them on until they are covered so as not to scar him for life the poor wee thing


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Fallen Angel said:


> ....and I only need say 4 words....
> 
> Over bump maternity pants :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl:
> 
> I am an undies girl, I like sexy undies, comfy undies, boys-style undies, funny undies, so I'm never shy in trying new undies.
> 
> BUT, since being pregnant and popping out so quickly, I've struggled with most style of pants since about 12 weeks as I can't bare anything tight on my tummy.
> 
> I've been wearing over bump jeans and leggigs since about 12 weeks for the same reason.
> 
> Well, this week I succumbed to buying over the bump maternity pants and well, I'd have been as well going to the shop and buyig several pairs of granny pants :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl:
> 
> They are the ugliest things I have ever seen, but do you know what - they are so darned comfy :blush: I'm torn, but do you know what, I think comfort is going to win, particularly at work, when sitting in an office all day, I might just become the secret office granny pant wearing pregnant lady :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl: I forget I'm wearing them they're so comfy compared to all others, until I go to the loo, then I end up in a chuckle on my own, I'm sure if anyone heard me they'd get me sectioned :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl:
> 
> Hubby find them absolutely hilarious, as do I and as I was shimmying around the house in my new kinky briefs the other night, I swear I was laughing so hard I thought I might go into labour there and then :haha: :rofl:

I am actually sat here now with tears in my eyes through chuckling to myself! :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

Mega pants.....hahahahaha


----------



## Claireyb1

Oh my, this post gave me such a giggle! thanks ladies :haha::haha::haha:
:hugs:


----------



## MummyMEE

Hahahaha rockin the granny pants there ladies!! Hell will freeze over before you persuade me out of my thongs! Mind you thats how I ended up in this situation...... lol xxx


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Yeah im still in my thongs,but they are starting to feel more like cheese wires! lol


----------



## BabyBoo36

I buy "low rise" ones from M+S which usually fit under my bump. However, bump is now so low, even they have started "turning over". I've given up and bought some mega pants for in hospital. I figure once DH has seen whats gonna come outta there, he won't care what pants I've gt on!! x


----------



## Fallen Angel

Update: :rofl: I wore my thongs when I went out on Saturday night and they were actually quite comfy - for the first 2 hours - thereafter, I just wanted to rip the friggin' things off :rofl: I'm thinking going Commando might be a better idea tbh :rofl: :blush: :rofl:

DH and I have a good ole' laugh about my 'granny pants' which is good, because I reckon if I wasn't laughing at it I'd be crying :rofl:


----------



## Pink Sunshine

HAHAHAHA! I am TTC #1 at 35 and thought I'd sneak a peak at all the fun stuff that the successful ladies are talking about and I found this! I almost peed my pants, which are thongs. I only wear thongs and have always swore up and down I'd never even touch over the bump pants. But I have to say I am more willing now to give it a try! Thanks for brightening up a cloudy day. I am in my 2WW, so hope to officially join soon.

Thanks for the laugh!:headspin:


----------



## Fallen Angel

Good luck in your 2WW :)

Keep us posted :)


----------



## bigmomma74

My teenage daughter finds my granny pants hilarious! I keep telling her that she'll wear them eventually...doesn't believe me though!! I need to be comfy and as I tell DH they're specially made to keep bubs warm :haha:


----------



## mafiamom

i wear the full panel jeans/shorts as well! i like the look of the underbelly, but in order for me to get them to stay up (i have no butt LOL) i have to have them tight and they give me awful braxten hicks.... so - full panel for me! man, are they ugly looking LOL!


----------



## Missy

Hahahahaha what a great thread this is. Now FallenAngel it's all very well telling us how funny your pants are but it would really bring the matter to life if you could post a pic!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Fallen Angel

Now I'm always game for a laugh but even I draw the line there :blush: lmao :rofl:

Maybe once I get a vino in my hand post-baby, you just never know what can happen to a fallen angel when intoxicated :dohh::haha: :rofl:


----------

